
Scalability concepts: read-after-write consistency - akdas
https://avikdas.com/2020/04/13/scalability-concepts-read-after-write-consistency.html
======
akdas
I've learned a ton working at scale, and I wanted to share some of that
knowledge with others.

To be honest, this is the type of knowledge I actually had to unlearn when I
decided to try my hand at early-stage startups. Unfortunately, this is also
the type of knowledge that's helpful to go from a startup to a big tech
company, where you get the chance to learn this in the first place! Hopefully
my writing can help bootstrap that knowledge for others.

------
rawgabbit
See Google’s Spanner Database.

~~~
akdas
Absolutely, it's something I researched while writing this article (since I
knew someone would bring it up :)). Ultimately, I wanted to talk about
concepts more than specific technologies, so I avoided going into detail on
Spanner.

I don't claim to understand the underlying tech for Spanner, since I haven't
read through the research paper fully. But my understanding is that write
latencies are increased, which is a trade-off that has to be made. No matter
what, _some_ trade-off is necessary, unfortunately.

~~~
rawgabbit
Yes, "write latency" exists if the paxos group is down.

[https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-public-
publication-...](https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-public-publication-
data/pdf/45855.pdf)

